# trot line problem



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Wanting to put a couple lines in the river next weekend. my lines are 20 hooks and about 90' long. I tried one brick, 2 bricks, and even 3 bricks on the end but every time a couple 20 or 30# cats end up tangling it or dragging it around until it gets on a snag and I cant get it up. I want some 3 to 5 pounders to eat and care nothing about one over 5# (Unless its a flat head) I don't mind catching the big ones, just don't want them ruining my line. I usually set it before dark and check it the next morning, wish I could check it around midnight but im too lazy. Shorten the line? use smaller hooks maybe? set them in the mornings and check during the day? just hunt? What say yall?


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Go to a #4 hook and bait with a 1" piece of earthworm threaded on the bend of the hook. Rarely get anything over 2 pounds that way.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

I used to trot-line a lot. I don't know what to tell ya on that .... cause I always tie it off to some structure like a tree or a snag on one end.

If it's 20# & 30# cats gettin on your line I'd say you're gonna need more than just a couple of bricks to keep 'em from dragging it around. 

anecdote ..... I learned not to leave a trot-line unattended at Lake Fork .... them dang bass fishermen out of Dallas with their high dollar boats will intentionally cut every one they find.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Bodupp said:


> Go to a #4 hook and bait with a 1" piece of earthworm threaded on the bend of the hook. Rarely get anything over 2 pounds that way.


This is what im thinking except gotta use the shad - earthworms are to expensive for catfish and they wont make it 5 minutes - to many lil' nibblers


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

One worm will bait 4 hooks, but if you just gotta use shad...

If you're using whole shad, push your thumb through their ribs and get the juices flowing. Increases their effectiveness exponentially. :yes::thumbsup:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Or you could just take me up to your trotline spot and I'll catch all those pesky big cats for you on rodnreel.

I wouldn't make this offer to everyone but I feel like your a pretty good guy. Us good guy's have to look out for one another.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Or you could just use smaller hooks...


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I just couldn't make myself fish for little ones on purpose. Lol I'm always after my white whale. Cut the red out and fry the finger strips. How deep is it ,where you are anchoring ? If its not over 10 or 12 feet deep, use bamboo poles to stake it. Just tie the line to the bottom of the pole and drive it in the mud. If it's deeper than that ,tie about 20 yards of line to your brick anchor, then tie that to a center block. Stretch tight and drop. But if you really just want little ones ,just down size your hooks and use the light wire ones. If you get hung they will straighten easy.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I changed my hooks from 6/0 Eagle Claw to 4/0 Mustad. You will catch all of the fish you want with a short line, maybe 10 hooks. Just set more than 1 line if you want more hooks. If you want to weigh it down good I use a mushroom boat anchor. I bought some 8' fiberglass tomato stakes this summer and mounted an eye on one end. Poke them in the bank and tie your line off. It is exciting to see those things bobbing up and down when a fish is on. Haven't had one snatched out of the bank yet. Also checking them once at night is a good idea.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

That's a good problem to have. What I do is lengthen the weight end of my line for a good distance with no hooks about 30 to 40 feet with a rope tied onto the trot line (well based on the depth you are fishing) and use a bigger weight. That way you can run it without pulling up the weighted end. I use railroad tie plates or a railroad joint bar. Using the rope will allow you to easily pull up the weight when you R done.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I grew up trot line fishing (shad exclusively for bait) the Chattahoochee River around Cottonton, AL - half way between Eufaula and Phenix City, AL. Most of our lines were permanently fixed with both ends tied off on the bank. For our not-so-permanent lines, we tied one end to the bank and used different size cans, e.g., 1 - 5 gal paint cans filled with concrete, for weights, with large eye bolts for attaching lines to. Know this - a 5 gallon paint can filled with concrete weighs about 15,000lbs so, it'll take a couple to lower/lift it in the water. But it may stop some of the larger fish from damaging your lines.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

That's awful heavy for 2 people. How bout 150#? But yes that works too.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Back when we fished them, we always used an old car rim. it's not heavy but digs in when you try to drag it. You can get them at most any wrecking yard for almost nothing. Can also roll your line up on it when not in use. 

Just tie it through the air hole and into the lug holes. They cant pull it around. Never had one move.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

So it's either lighter hooks or more weight. I'm thinking lighter hooks. With a 100' line tied to the bank and 100' out its 50' deep that puts the whole line hugging the slope. Maybe I need no hooks for the first and last 30' making the line 150'. May try one like that with more weight too. Thanks!


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

jlw1972 said:


> Back when we fished them, we always used an old car rim. it's not heavy but digs in when you try to drag it. You can get them at most any wrecking yard for almost nothing. Can also roll your line up on it when not in use.
> 
> Just tie it through the air hole and into the lug holes. They cant pull it around. Never had one move.


Or an old brake disc ... preferably from a truck.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Never had the big cat problem the biggest problem when I used to run lines was big gar and gaters tangling it all up.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Update:
I saw a big deer and just hunted - sorry


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> Update:
> I saw a big deer and just hunted - sorry


Can't do that. Your obligated now.
You have 3 days to show us a big cat picture or else...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Or else what?
Or else we'll give you more time.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Back in the day, we used railroad track plates for end anchors and then periodically alternated spikes and floats to suspend the line.
Smaller hooks and minnows will help.


----------

